# Local 134 questions



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

When installing heating and air conditioning control systems which require 120v to be supplied for 24v control systems is a C card adequate? Where is the dividing line between A and C electricians with respect to this type of work? Can a licensed supervising electrician carry both A and C cards? 

Thanks


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe the Chicago supervising license covers it all!


----------



## Curt (Sep 16, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I believe the Chicago supervising license covers it all!


I understand the supervising license covers all this type of work but in a union environment can one hold both an A and a C card? Also if one only has a C card what are the limitations regarding power curcuits? As an example can a C license allow the installation of current transformers to motor circuits and can they pipe and wire 120v for control transformers? I also read there is a limit on pipe runs (distance) where some work must be turned over to a A card.. The contract is vague on the line drawn between A and C cards and doesn't seem to address hvac control wiring specifically..

Thanks


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

There is no classification for a "C" card supervising electrician. The sup-elect. is a "A" classification. C card work is only low voltage. Many times both the A and C work is being done by the same contractor. In which case the A card electricians do it all. If the HVAC control work is being done by a C card guy he is restricted to only that work. Low voltage, thats it. All line voltage work is to be performed by an A card guy regardless of the supervising electricians licence. 
Do the C card guys do line voltage, absolutely do they get caught, sometimes. Should you call the hall if see this on the jobsite? Thats the million dollar question. Times are tough out there.


----------

